# Web pages not loading correctly



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi...I'm using Firefox and have had no problems until yesterday. My web pages aren't loading correctly now. Like even this forum...it just showed all words...no pics. I have to refresh it and refresh wasn't working...I had to click it about 5 times. It takes a long time to get anywhere. Also, I just installed Service Pack 3. Don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Which version of Firefox are you using? Also, click "Tools" then "Options" and click on "Content" and make sure you're not blocking the loading of any images. Be sure to click "Exceptions" next to "Load images automatically" to see if any exceptions are defined.

Do you have any extensions installed? If so, which ones?

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am using version 2.0.0.16 and I check the Content and nothing is being blocked. Also, it is hard to load pages. When I go to bookmarks I have to click the one I want about 5 times fast in a row for it to work. Same with link on here. The extensions I have are Googlebar, McAfee Site Advisor and StumbleUpon. But none of these are new at all.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, try starting Firefox in "safe mode" and see how it behaves.

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode

If that doesn't solve the problem, try booting Windows into safe mode with networking and see how Firefox behaves.

Also, empty your browser cache and cookies just to be sure they aren't interfering.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

In Firefox safe mode it made no difference. But when I rebooted in Windows safe mode with networking it made a HUGE difference. Everything is loading great...and so fast! So...now what?? Also, I cleared my cache and it is working better now...not as well as when in Windows safe mode but better. As a side note...when this problem first started I cleared the cache and it was better but went back to the same problems. Thanks so much for your help and fast replies


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm wondering if the McAfee SiteAdvisor is interfering with Firefox somehow. Is it possible for you to uninstall McAfee completely, reboot, then see how Firefox behaves? If you don't have a way to conveniently re-install McAfee then we'll try something else.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

Uninstalled McAfee Site Advisor and it didn't change anything. I'm really wondering if this has anything to do with Service Pack 3 because the problems started the same time I installed that. Should I do system restore? Also, the same problems are occuring on IE7...so it's not just a firefox problem. Ugh...this is getting SO annoying lol. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for reporting back. 

The fact that IE7 is affected means there's something else on your system blocking content. And it's something that loads when you boot normally. SP3 is present when you boot in safe mode so I don't know if SP3 is involved or not. It might be but I'm not convinced of that just yet.

So, what other security software (firewall, anti-virus, etc) do you have installed on your system?

Peace...


----------



## kings_mt (Aug 9, 2008)

We have been experiencing the subsequent webpages for almost all sites won't load. They might when we refresh.

I did the microsoft reset within IE7 and while it may be better, it's not complete. I checked my firewalls (only one was on). I disabled it to see if pages loaded better and they didn't. The system did have a VISTA service pack install but the problem was there before and after.

I've done updates from Microsoft,but with losing the pages, it's hard to troubleshoot...


----------



## kings_mt (Aug 9, 2008)

The same type of problem exists with Firefox and IE7, so I am certain that a program is loading. Worth running hijack this?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

kings_mt said:


> We have been experiencing the subsequent webpages for almost all sites won't load. They might when we refresh.


Just for kicks, see what happens if you switch to using OpenDNS as your DNS.



kings_mt said:


> The same type of problem exists with Firefox and IE7, so I am certain that a program is loading. Worth running hijack this?


First, you should be using only one firewall. So pick one and disable the other permanently. Next, before running HiJackThis! have you scanned your system for malware? If so, which tools did you use?

Peace...


----------



## kings_mt (Aug 9, 2008)

I only use one, but the PC-illin has one with the package. It's using the Windows firewall. The Pc-illin is the malware software. My PC says that Windows Defender and PC-cillen are turned on for internet security. I've been updating the files for those and running them, they haven't found anything. I also notice a Norton Security Scan software that was downloaded on 3 July and wonder if that might be loading too.

Do I need all these internet security programs running? If not, how can I change those, as the PC-cillen doesn't let me chose the virus/malwae if more than one is running (it does for the firewall).


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Since this is someone else's thread, let's give them a chance to respond first. 

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have AVG security center and the problems still occur when I disable it. I don't have anything other security programs running. AVG does a scan nightly and no malware has been detected.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Since things work fine and dandy when you boot in safe mode, there's something running when you boot normally that's causing a problem. Would it be convenient for you to uninstall AVG, for the time being? By convenient I mean you have some kind of installation media or file you could use to re-install it afterward.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok uninstalled AVG and that seems to have fixed the problem...which is GREAT. But, what do I do for anti-virus now? Also, I have had AVG for a good 6 months...why now?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Couldn't tell ya. You can use Avast! or AntiVir for free anti-virus protection. I'm not sure why AVG was interfering with your Firefox installation. You could try re-installing it and NOT installing or enabling things like the link scanner and see what happens.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for all of your help...I really appreciate it!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

No problemo. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

kings_mt said:


> I also notice a Norton Security Scan software that was downloaded on 3 July and wonder if that might be loading too.


See if this is installed and if it is, uninstall it and see what happens.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

I had marked this solved and woke up this morning and the problem was back. Not as bad as before but definitely still here. I started downloading AVG again last night. I downloaded it and was going to install it today. Seeing the problems I didn't install it...just deleted it again. So, now I'm really confused as to what to do now.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Do you have ANY anti-virus software installed right now? If you go into the Windows Security Center, what does it show for the firewall and anti-virus software status?

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't have any at all. I deleted all traces of the AVG I downloaded last night and cleared my cache and it seems to be working again. I'm going to try to download AVAST! and see if that causes the problems as well.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Strange. I guess AVG doesn't like your system.  Give Avast! or AntiVir a try. Both should protect you well. 

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok...I downloaded AVAST! and I'm seeing little problems but mostly webpages are loading but slowly. My system was working the best when I had no anti-vir at all. But, I probably shouldn't do that huh?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, you'll need some kind of anti-virus protection installed. I'm wondering if you've got some kind of infection or something. What anti-spyware apps do you have installed?

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't have any anti-spyware installed. Avast says it has anti-spyware in it though. I got up again this morning with internet not working well again. I cleared my cache and it works better now. Why would I have to clear my cache so much though? This is so strange to me. I am going away today and will be back on Wednesday...didn't want you to think I was ignoring your help. If you have anymore suggestions I appreciate it


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would read the General Security forum for recommendations of anti-spyware apps for you to run. Or, you could start a thread in the "malware removal" forum here and seek their help in getting your system clean of spyware, if any is installed.

One last question, how big is your cache? If your cache is VERY large, that could impact browser performance since it will spend so much time looking for objects in the cache.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

How do I know how big my cache is? I'm not sure how to tell.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Click "Tools", then "Options", then "Advanced" and then click the "Network" tab. The browser cache (or offline storage) setting should be displayed and the size of the cache should be shown.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

It says it's set at 50MB. So, it turns out I had to delete Avast too and now my system is working fine. I'm going to put this on hold until I get back on Wednesday.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, we can resume this then.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I'm back and now the problem is back too. Again, when I got up this morning. I have no anti-virus installed right now and the problem is back anyway. I did install Windows updates yesterday again. This problem seems to come after I do that. Is there anyway to move this thread to the malware removal section or should I just start over there?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would start a new thread in that forum and describe the behavior you're experiencing and link to this thread for history.

Peace...


----------



## samsmomie24 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I posted there yesterday morning but so far no responses...we'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Did you read this? It provides the process and gives hints as to how to get assistance. 

Peace...


----------

